# P E R C +



## Chriss Ons (Sep 12, 2014)

*PERC+* is a 14 GB library (for KONTAKT 5.1) with expressive cymbals/gongs, metallic objects- and prepared piano percussion.
The manual has a fully annotated patch list with mapping info for all the included instruments:




Here is a *walkthrough video of the full library*, courtesy of Chris Harris:





*Demos:*

[flash width=580 height=350 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F51696211&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=false&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

[non-flash link to soundcloud playlist]

*Specs:*

FULL VERSION:

* 14,2 GB sample pool
* 10.371 stereo samples (48 kHz / 24-bit)
* 64 .nki's
* download burden: 9,1 GB / installed size: ca. 9,7 GB 

FREE TRIAL VERSION:

* 3,1 GB sample pool
* 1.345 stereo samples (48 kHz / 24-bit)
* 10 of the 64 instruments of the full version 
* download burden: 1,7 GB / installed size: ca. 1,8 GB 

*Fundraiser:*

All proceeds of lux|nox sample libraries go directly to charity - in this case the Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation, who keep music alive in our schools by donating musical instruments to under-funded music programs, giving youngsters the many benefits of music education, helping them to be better students and inspiring creativity and expression through playing music. Kids thrive when given the chance to learn and play music. Putting an instrument into their hands improves the quality of their education and their lives. The window is brief and all kids deserve a chance to play music in school.

*To obtain your copy of PERC+ do the following:*

[strike]1) Make a donation to the Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation on http://www.justgiving.com/chrissons
2) After making your donation, either e-mail luxnoxaudio(at)gmail(dot)com or message https://facebook.com/luxnoxaudio and present proof that you made a donation.[/strike]

IMPORTANT UPDATE: as of 9 December 2014 PERC+ will be available exclusively to VI-C donors; read Frederick's announcement here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42489

If you do not wish to donate at this time, you can download the free trial version here.

Note : all orders are processed manually so it may take up to 24 hours to process your request and send out your download links. Thank you for your patience.

****EDIT Jan. 1st 2015: the fundraiser is now closed.****





 ** THANK YOU **


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking forward to this and supporting a great cause.

Your demo's sound great btw
https://soundcloud.com/luxnoxaudio


----------



## tmm (Sep 17, 2014)

Somehow missed when this was originally posted (thanks for the heads-up, Chriss!). Very much looking forward to supporting the cause (and, of course, playing the instruments)!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1) library for charity - trial version available.*

OP got updated with a comprehensive video walkthrough (all 64 patches) and the first demos for this library - more on the way.


----------



## OLB (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1) library for charity - trial version available.*

This derserves much more attention than it's getting IMO. This is very very generous of you and supporting a great cause. 

The demos sound excellent and the list of patches is very exciting. 

Can't wait to try them out! Thank you!!


----------



## zerostudios (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1) library for charity - trial version available.*

So how exactly do we get this? Make a donation on the fundraising page and then send you an email? Some great sounds!


----------



## The Darris (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1) library for charity - trial version available.*



zerostudios @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> So how exactly do we get this? Make a donation on the fundraising page and then send you an email? Some great sounds!



Zerostudios,

Go to the main charity page, donate to the charity, then send Josquin a PM or contact on him on the Lux Nox facebook page (linked below) with receipt/screenshot of your donation and he will send you the links to download PERC+. If you choose to remain anonymous about your donation, you can black out any information that you see fit. The basic idea is that some proof of your donation is your ticket to get the library. I hope that helps.

*added: *If you choose to try the demo, no donation is necessary. Just send the PM or message on Facebook and you will receive the trial.*

Best,

Chris

https://www.facebook.com/luxnoxsamplelibraries


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1) library for charity - trial version available.*

For the sake of clarity, I have amended the original post with more detailed instructions for getting PERC+


----------



## tmm (Sep 20, 2014)

Where did you find that huge snail?

Loving PERC+, especially the piano. Made my donation, thanks so much, Chriss!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 21, 2014)

Some very nice sounds here, very crisp but still musical. I know its Called Perc+, but it should also be called Playable Cinematic Percussion. Very playable and fits in the mix with anything I have tried it on.

Look forward to a donation to the Mr. Holland Opus Foundation,a great cause for music education of children.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys just extracted everything and it says the Library is only 9.76 gb big not 14Gb? I downloaded and extracted all 10 sample zip files. Am i missing something?


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 22, 2014)

wcb123 @ Mon 22 Sep said:


> Hey guys just extracted everything and it says the Library is only 9.76 gb big not 14Gb? I downloaded and extracted all 10 sample zip files. Am i missing something?


No worries, you have the whole thing.
The size of the recorded sample pool in it's original .wav format is ca. 14,2 GB
You'll have 9.721 samples in .ncw / lossless compression format (this is the complete sample pool but takes up far less space on your hard drive than .wav files) and then an aditional 650 .wav files. The use of those extra .wav files is explained in the manual on p.62 :



> Using the source material and importing it in your DAW, you can easily make long evolving textures which could not be realized easily from within KONTAKT. From the "BowscapeElements"-patches, you can pick some (and preferably lots of) sounds you think will work together, and then import them into your project and scatter them across a dozen tracks or so. Through applying fades and simply moving the samples around on the tracks, so that many of them overlap, within minutes you can start creating your own arsenal of unique, bowed textures.



Hope this helps. Let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## RasmusFors (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1) library for charity - trial version available.*

Mini Review:

So I took this library for a test drive last night and I must say I'm really impressed. Perc+ must contain the most deep sampled cymbals ever, and I mean _ever_. The number of articulations with brushes, sticks, mallets, hands etc. are breath taking, and much more extensive than any other library on the market. It also contains many unothordox articulations which creates sounds I never knew could come from a cymbal. Huge plus for orginality.
All the percussion in the library sounds really big too. Personally I often have a problem with the ways cymbals in most libraries are recorded. Far too often the devs have tamed and cut out the natural resonance of the cymbals and this creates a thin sounds. In Perc+ you can really hear the lower resonances (the body) and the force that comes with it. Of coarse you can cut these frequensies if you're in need of a more traditional cymbal sound, but as my old music teacher once said; you can only cut, not add frequencies while mixing.
There's a quite large collection of bowings, scrapes and effects in the "BowscapeElements" patches too. These should be really usefull if you ever were to do a horror scoring session. Reminds me japanese horror movies and the sounddesign in F.E.A.R. The piano patches is also very nice for horror/thriller type cues. >8o 

To summon up, I think this library is one of the most unique percussion library we've ever had. Instead of focusing on big drums and taikos like every other epic percussion library, it has focus on cymbals, gongs, metals etc. It fills in the void of big sounding epic cymbals. You should definitely pick this one up!


----------



## snowleopard (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome! Great to find this gem. Thanks for posting the info. And I agree, great demo on Soundcloud.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

I just checked the donation site and Chriss has already raised $791 towards his $1,000 goal and beyond for Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation. Well done !! I'm sure more will jump in to donate and grab this great percussion library. It won't cost much for anyone to donate and you get even more in return , knowing that you are giving to a good cause and also getting a great library at the same time. Jump in while the water's warm.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*



paulmatthew @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> I just checked the donation site and Chriss has already raised $791 towards his $1,000 goal and beyond for Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation. Well done !! I'm sure more will jump in to donate and grab this great percussion library. It won't cost much for anyone to donate and you get even more in return , knowing that you are giving to a good cause and also getting a great library at the same time. Jump in while the water's warm.



It really is a no-brainer. The cause of the charity is something that (I hope) we all really do support and want. The fact that you will get an enormous library of fresh, creative, and extremely inspiring samples is even better. I think about what I have paid for in other libraries in comparison and this is truly astonishing. Thanks again Chriss for working so hard on this library to help fund and support a great cause!!


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds absolutely cool and for great cause


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 22, 2014)

Great idea Josquin, and beautiful sounding library!


----------



## geronimo (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

8) Kontakt Script really successful and great generosity of Chriss with this demo. o-[][]-o


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

I am certainly not going to start duplicating my Facebook posts on here, but I think in this case an exception can be allowed:



https://www.facebook.com/luxnoxsamplelibraries said:


> With gratitude to all donors... *many of which are VI-Control.net members* and/or lux|nox Followers on Facebook. I had originally hoped to raise $ 1.000 within a year for the Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation once the PERC+ library was released, and you people made it happen in... less than 72 hours. I mean, just... wow. I really don't know what to say. From buying a new mouthpiece for a refurbished trumpet, a new case for a violin, a brand-new flute, clarinet or tuba - your donation will mean so much! Mr. Mancini, president and CEO of the MHOF, also sent me a kind thank you note - it really should go out to all of you, so here it is:


----------



## The Darris (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

Congrats on the making the goal Chriss. I can't wait to see how far past it goes from here. Great work!!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 23, 2014)

Truly a wonderful library. The donation is for a superb cause. Done.


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

Just finished downloading and installed. Loaded up a few, all delicious sounds. Then I discovered the China cymbal fist patch. All I could do was smile. :mrgreen: 

This is going to be great. What an awesome library, Chriss!! Going to have a lot of fun with this. I'd been looking for some time for the right cymbal/perc sound and I think I've found it at last. Thank you!!!

And congrats on hitting your goal already. Both you and the kids are deserving!


----------



## renegade (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

Cymbals EN MASSE! :D Love the Gongs rubbed patch.
In general great clean raw sound - I like that you can shape the sound with EQ and reverb to match what ever you're doing.

Really like the framedrum patches too...and all the hand percussion patches, really interesting and great sounds!


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

I haven't been able to dl because I'm traveling, but I've donated. This is SUCH a good cause and so generous on Chriss's part- if you're on the fence, please consider donating.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

In this delightful miniature called _Dancers In the Market Square_, composer Kurt M. Landre' demonstrates what can be done with the PERC+ patches of the large and small prepared frame drums, bronze finger cymbals, tamtam hand percussion, small china cymbal hand percussion, tuned vacuum flask and tuned finger cymbals:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F169356012&secret_url=false[/flash]
non-flash Soundcloud link

Here is the score - if it doesn't display properly in your browser's Adobe Reader plugin, simply download and then re-open the PDF (177 kB).





...stunning work, Kurt.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

amended the OP with:

* a lovely demo cue called _Empty Houses_ by composer Jonathan Sharp;
* a direct link to the free trial version;
* the current state of the fundraiser (which will be updated regularly)

Thanks again for your generosity and kinds words, everyone. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*

I'm happy to have contributed to a worthy cause, but I've just about given up hope with downloading the library. It's taken me almost 7 days just to get the first six of twelve files downloaded. Each file has taken several attempts, because the download fails at some point and won't allow me to resume, so I have to start over.

I've tried with my iMac and with my windows machine, same results. I've spent three days trying to get part 05 downloaded, and it's failed about 8 times. Anyone else having issues or have a suggestion?


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*



Tone Deaf @ Sun 28 Sep said:


> I'm happy to have contributed to a worthy cause, but I've just about given up hope with downloading the library. It's taken me almost 7 days just to get the first six of twelve files downloaded. Each file has taken several attempts, because the download fails at some point and won't allow me to resume, so I have to start over.
> 
> I've tried with my iMac and with my windows machine, same results. I've spent three days trying to get part 05 downloaded, and it's failed about 8 times. Anyone else having issues or have a suggestion?



Sorry to hear you're having such trouble downloading the library - I haven't received any reports about such problematic, low download speeds.

I have just PM'd you two alternate sets of DL links for the sample archives, please check if you can get better results with those. In this case I would recommend to not open more than one download thread at a time.

If all else fails, I'm more than happy to send you a USB stick with the library pre-installed, at no cost.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ FREE trial version available)*

Check out _The Sanatorium_ - a brooding, sinister cue by Tino Danielzik: 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F170472708&secret_url=false[/flash]
non-flash Soundcloud link

The percussive elements and bowed cymbals are 100 % PERC+.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Oct 9, 2014)

Bumping this up for the good cause and great library it is.


----------



## Morph (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ FREE trial version available)*

I have gotten more attention from this kind and good willing developer than from any other sample library company. I still don't know if I will ever put this library to good use, but your thoughtfulness and your product are top notch!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 13, 2014)

A few updates:

*Review:* _The Audio Spotlight_ have rated PERC+ "Awesome" and concluded that:



> _If you are looking for realistic & odd cymbal sounds, there is no way around this library._


The full review can be read here: http://theaudiospotlight.com/perc-review-luxnox



*New demo track:* _Ephemeral Horror_ by Thomas Klotz: 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F176411464&secret_url=false[/flash]
[non-flash Soundcloud link]

Note from Thomas:


> _Aside from the more obvious ambient parts, 90% of the percussion in the piece is the piano from PERC+. All I added was some subsonic thump through a combination of the HZ01 Low Hits and a Symptohm patch. There's so much useful content in PERC+, even just in the piano, I'll be including it in many pieces to come._




*Additional content:* an update for PERC+ is scheduled for release shortly and will contain a.o.:

* frame drums
* doumbek
* darbuka
* additional metal object percussion
* bell cymbal
* Chinese opera gong

This content update will be available to registered users at no charge.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 18, 2014)

Really sounds great. Looking forward to the update. 

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 21, 2014)

Really lovely initiative, cool walkthrough, and superb instrument, Chriss. I donated and very much look forward to exploring the many possibilities offered by this collection. =o


----------



## jtenney (Dec 3, 2014)

I missed this excellent library when it was first released. Better late than never... This is just excellent work from Chriss!! How often do you get a superior library giving you the chance to contribute to one of the worthiest of musical causes? A real win-win! Congratulations on getting close to $4K so far, Chriss. May the contributions keep on rolling in!

later,
John


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 4, 2014)

word has it a update with more instruments is coming early new year : )


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 4, 2014)

I just finished installing it: WOW! This is sublime. Beautiful work, so inspiring! =o


----------



## geronimo (Dec 4, 2014)

I confirm: good job _ 8)


----------



## The Darris (Dec 4, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Thu Dec 04 said:


> word has it a update with more instruments is coming early new year : )



YES!! This is accurate. Chriss (Josquin) is working day and night without sleep to get the free content update finished.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 8, 2014)

**PERC+ SPECIAL UPDATE**

The fundraiser has been brilliant - 172 people have been awesome and raised close to $4K for this great cause. Time to kick it up a notch, so... Very excited to announce that as of today, the PERC+ library will be available through VI-Control.net exclusively, which means that donors will automatically support two great causes: VI-C and the MHOF. Frederick Russ and myself gave this some thought and we decided to set the minimum donation amount to 25 USD, which is the average that has been donated so far. For each donation, at least 10 USD will go to supporting VI-C (home to thousands of composers for the last ten years and an invaluable resource for anything related to virtual instruments), in particular towards the new website and a big surprise that can benefit composers all over the world - more on that soon from Frederick himself... The other 15 USD will go to the Mr. Hollands Opus Fund - who donate both new and refurbished instruments to school music programs that lack the resources to let more students participate and get to experience a quality music education. Talk about a win-win... So this holiday season, please join Frederick & me in supporting these two worthy causes. THANK YOU ALL!

-Lux Nox Sample Libraries

Please stay tuned for more information on how to donate and receive your copy of PERC+ exclusively on VI-C!!


----------



## kclements (Dec 8, 2014)

Perc + is an amazing library. I love it. thanks for making it available and for supporting such a great organization, and VI-control.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 8, 2014)

Chris, Chriss, Frederick, I have donated already, and tested for Chriss but certainly would not mind another smaller donation when the next update comes out. Something to consider perhaps ?


----------



## thebob (Dec 8, 2014)

Super great project ! 
sorry I haven't really checked this thread before, I have more than enough Percs. 
In this context however, I'll get it for sure !


----------



## The Darris (Dec 8, 2014)

Glad you all are excited. This is a really big day for Lux Nox Sample Libraries and VI-Control as a community. For more information about how to get the library and donate, check out the official information here: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...-how-.html?soid=1115682120492&aid=jfZ8RoJcWbg


----------



## maclaine (Dec 8, 2014)

The Darris @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Glad you all are excited. This is a really big day for Lux Nox Sample Libraries and VI-Control as a community. For more information about how to get the library and donate, check out the official information here: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...-how-.html?soid=1115682120492&aid=jfZ8RoJcWbg



Done. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 8, 2014)

*Concerning Download Links and Installation*

After you have made your donation, it may take up to 24 hours to receive your links. If you have not received your links to download PERC+ after that time, please feel free to contact myself or Chris Ons (Josquin) via VI-Control or Facebook and we will do our best to get you set up immediately. Once you have received your links be sure to check out the download instructions. You can also follow the Installation Video Tutorial for further direction if you need it. If you experience any issues, please contact myself or Chriss and we will get you squared away as soon as we can. 

Thanks again for your contributions and stayed tuned for more information in the coming weeks about a huge content update to PERC+!!!

Happy Holidays,

Chris


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 9, 2014)

Donation sent ...a good cause and some great percussion sounds. No brainer really.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 10, 2014)

Sent, can't wait to try this out.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 10, 2014)

Chris, considering your generosity, I suggest you charge for this update...
Well deserved!


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree with Patrick . Maybe another donation of at least $25 to receive the additional content update when it's ready. It will continue to help both causes. I'm in.


----------



## anothercomposer (Dec 10, 2014)

How will this work for those who donated before it became a V.I. exclusive ?


----------



## Bo Clausen (Dec 10, 2014)

anothercomposer @ Wed Dec 10 said:


> How will this work for those who donated before it became a V.I. exclusive ?



+1


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 10, 2014)

The content update will be free for everyone who donated thus far. Because you're all awesome.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Dec 10, 2014)

Just donated, Thank you!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 11, 2014)

As mentioned by Frederick in the Global Announcement thread for this fundraiser: in case you have not received your download links from me within 24 hours after making your donation, please send Frederick a PM here on VI-C, we will take care of it ASAP. Please include your Paypal email address so he can check it against his records. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: P E R C + (Kontakt 5.1 library for charity) *RELEASED* (+ trial version available)*



Tone Deaf @ Sun Sep 28 said:


> I'm happy to have contributed to a worthy cause, but I've just about given up hope with downloading the library. It's taken me almost 7 days just to get the first six of twelve files downloaded. Each file has taken several attempts, because the download fails at some point and won't allow me to resume, so I have to start over.
> 
> I've tried with my iMac and with my windows machine, same results. I've spent three days trying to get part 05 downloaded, and it's failed about 8 times. Anyone else having issues or have a suggestion?





Same problem here. I've tried 4 or 5 times today, on several different download links, to download just part 1. The progress window says it will take 1 -2 hours. 

It would be helpful if I could stop and start, or resume from where the download fails. But this server doesn't allow that. Once you stall, you have to start over.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 11, 2014)

the internet giveth, and I guess the internet can darned well taketh away?

The first time I tried to download I did run into stalled downloads, slow downloads, etc, and threw in the towel for the evening. I tried again the next morning and it went much more smoothly, no failed downloads, still a wee bit slow.

I seem to remember that the servers were at AWS, and I understand they have been taking quite a beating lately. Not sure what can be done about that.

One thing to keep in mind, whoever is serving these files does NOT like download accelerators.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 11, 2014)

I like being awesome.. I donated too and I will wait to get the links for another 20 hours, but I guess if it is slow download it means a lot of people have donated so that will be a good thing. Wish I got to learn music when I was young, but there was no room when my mom tried to get me to do piano courses... bummer.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

We apologize for those experiencing some issues with downloading PERC+. If you are having trouble, please email us at luxnoxaudio(at)gmail.com. We truly appreciate your donation and we will do our best to get you set up as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience.

Best,

C


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 11, 2014)

About 500 people have this library so far, 300 of them got it in the last few days alone. That's a lot of data. I can honestly tell you that for the majority of users, downloading the files went from "OK, a bit slow sometimes" to "really fast". It is obviously very much ISP/time/traffic/location dependent.

I totally understand the frustration of those who are having serious issues downloading those 10 GB. If you fall into that category:
* try downloading at a different time, and only open one thread at once.
* if the problem persists, shoot me an e-mail and I'll give you alternate links. 
* if that fails, I can upload private links for you on WeTransfer. Or we can look into alternatives. 

In any case, we are determined to help you out, no matter what. But please contact me directly, it's the best way to speed things up. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for a great library at a great price, and that the money is for a good cause. The download was smooth for me, looking forward to start using it. Quite impressed with the sound judging by the walkthrough.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for this beautiful library and this great idea! :D

Best wishes

Frank


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 12, 2014)

No problems downloading here. Quick as a flash. 

Lovely sounds from what I can tell so far. 

Excellent work guys and congrats on helping a good cause.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 23, 2014)

Here on VI-C alone we've received over 500 donations so far - combined with the original fundraiser on Justgiving, that is already over *$ 12,000* which went to the Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation... We are so grateful for your support and knowing that your donations will go to help bring instruments to schools that can't afford them is so humbling - thank you so much.
As for the free content update, that one is pretty much done now and will go out to all registered users some time in January. 
Just wanted to remind those who are still on the fence about getting PERC+, that we are continuing the fundraiser until Dec. 31: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42489

- Happy Holidays -


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 23, 2014)

Josquin @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Just wanted to remind those who are still on the fence about getting PERC+, that we are continuing the fundraiser until Dec. 31: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42489
> 
> - Happy Holidays -



Just to be clear, what happens to PERC+ after that?


----------



## The Darris (Dec 23, 2014)

Brendon Williams @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Just to be clear, what happens to PERC+ after that?



The fundraiser PERC+ is supporting (re; Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation) ends on December 31st. At this time there are no "current" plans for future distribution after that. However, we plan to continue to support it and will be distributing additional content updates in the near future to those who have PERC+. 

Best,

-Chris


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 29, 2014)

... only *2 more days* to go!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 29, 2014)

What a wonderful initiative.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow! I can't believe I almost let this go. Just watching the walkthrough video now. Amazing extensive cymbal, gong and prepared piano collection, great sounds, so much depth and detail, great complement to other percussion libraries I have, great interface... and then I read that you are giving a free update including Darabuka, Doumbek, Frame Drums and more... and helping charity and helping V.I. Control... and all for a minimum $25! 

:shock: :mrgreen: /\~O 

Thanks Chriss for this amazing library and generous initiative, and thanks Frederick for the last call email!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 30, 2014)

Note from composer Lex Dumitru: 


> "What happens when you throw crushers and bit distorters on PERC+? Well... This."


(note: The whole track was created only with PercPlus samples, nothing else.)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F183799421&secret_url=false[/flash]
non-flash Soundcloud link

On a sidenote: lots of last-minute buyers right now, so it's probably best to not open too many threads when you're downloading the sample archives - try one at a time. If there's a problem: luxnoxaudio(at)gmail(dot)com.

[strike]*The fundraiser ends tonight at 0:00 (UTC -5)*[/strike]

****EDIT Jan. 1st 2015: The fundraiser is now closed.****

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: [closed] P E R C +*






Just a heads up to the *PERC+* fundraiser donors here on VI-C: in order to distribute the load a little better, we're releasing the *PERC+ Expansion* today. Download links will go out to all users over the course of the next 7 days. It's not an automated process - and a lot of data- so bear with us.

The expansion contains additional articulations for many instruments included in the original library, and new instruments such as:

Chinese opera gong;
brass bowl;
bell- and toy cymbals;
darbuka and doumbek;
tambourines;
assorted object- and "little" percussion.
The included 4.84 GB sample pool update (in NCW lossless compression format) contains 10.452 additional samples and is the equivalent of 9 GB worth of WAV recordings (stereo, 48 kHz/24-bit). This update expands the *PERC+* source sample pool to about 23.3 GB, with the full library now taking ca. 14.6 GB of HDD space on your samples drive. To better organize all the instruments, there is a new library folder structure with 10 categories. The expansion comes with 62 new .nki's - these have been included in the updated and fully annotated instruments list:






*PERC+* was made available in support of the Mr. Holland’s Opus Foundation. Following a promotional campaign in a joint effort with Frederick Russ of VI-Control.net, we raised $10,555 for them in December 2014. Prior to that, we had already raised $4K+ through our Justgiving.com fundraiser page... Frederick, Chris Harris and myself are humbled by this tremendous success, and by your generosity.

Kennedy Elementary School in Dinuba CA, USA previously had only 7 instruments to loan to students. The result of the VI-C fundraiser alone allowed the MHOF to donate *38 instruments* to this school, allowing more students to participate in music education without the burden of cost... VI-C made this happen. You have helped us to expose more children to music, positive activities, belonging to a team, confidence building, peer recognition, and a sense of accomplishment. The students will have access to future opportunities to perform, compete, travel and even earn scholarships due to the strong start they can now have at their school. For this, we can not thank you enough.

While we no longer distribute the original *PERC+* library, we are making the *PERC+ Expansion* available to all donors at no cost. However, should you wish to make an additional donation, we would be very thankful - as your help makes a real difference in the lives of many young and aspiring musicians. Frederick has set up a new page for this purpose, here on VI-Control.net: http://www.vi-control.net/donate_MHOF_PERC+_VI-C.html. All proceeds will be used to support *two very worthy causes, which all of us composers can relate to:*

60% goes to the MHOF and will be used to acquire new and refurbished instruments for school music programs which lack the necessary resources to purchase them otherwise;
40% will go toward VI-Control’s new web site – home to thousands of composers worldwide.
We will accept donations *until March 31st 2015* and then make the results known here and on Facebook. Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: [closed] P E R C +*

OMG, you are a saint of the sampling library world!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Ed (Feb 21, 2015)

Sadly I missed the chance to get this oh well.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 21, 2015)

it boggles the mind that you found a way to expand on the original! I thank you, and I will make another donation.


----------



## lowdown (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for this recent update.
And will also make another donation.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Feb 22, 2015)

I use this library quite a bit to good effect. I will also make another donation.


----------



## jtenney (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: [closed] P E R C +*

Just fantastic, guys! You are top-drawer with what you have done, and continue to do. I look forward to much more from Lux Nox. Even if you didn’t continue to produce for worthy cause donations, I would seriously consider virtually anything you brought out, simply because of the quality! It is a great idea for the users to make additional donations, and I am happy to be included!


----------



## renegade (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks! Great stuff!!!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: [closed] P E R C +*

I had to take a close look at the object percussion picture... hmmm... interesting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chriss Ons (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: [closed] P E R C +*

Just to confirm that all download links are out. If we overlooked anyone, please drop us a line. 
And thanks for the kind words everyone.



shapeshifter00 @ Wed 25 Feb said:


> I had to take a close look at the object percussion picture... hmmm... interesting. :mrgreen:









Finally! Yes - we had a UFO theme going there... at least _someone_ noticed!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you again for this great update Chriss.


----------



## bcslaam (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi all
Way back in 2015 I donated and got this awesome library but only now have I started to put it in my new template. The problem I'm having is that in my version the velocities are laid out per key instead of layered on top of each other as velocity layers. And so the sounds are taking up a large amount of midi channels and arent as intuitive to play, especially with edrums.

Has anyone done the work to condense all these sounds into layered velocity or key switched some of the articulations into one? And would they mind sharing the Kontakt patches? @The Darris or @Chriss Ons are there any other versions of these patches in velocity layers? I did donate in 2015 but can donate again if thats possible. I have the samples, including XP1, so only need the patches if there were any with velocity layered..


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 27, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Hi all
> Way back in 2015 I donated and got this awesome library but only now have I started to put it in my big new template. The problem I'm having is that in my version the velocities are laid out per key instead of layered on top of each other as velocity layers. And so the sounds are taking up a large amount of midi channels and arent as intuitive to play, especially with edrums.
> 
> Has anyone done the work to condense all these sounds into layered velocity or key switched some of the articulations into one? And would they mind sharing the Kontakt patches? @The Darris or @Chriss Ons are there any other versions of these patches in velocity layers? I did donate in 2015 but can donate again if thats possible. I have the samples, including XP1, so only need the patches if there were any with velocity layered..


Modwheel picked up the library. It can be found here https://www.modwheel.co.nz/perc-plus-redux


----------

